# If you have good coyotes put up get ready to smile



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Just spoke with a couple fur buyers. Prices qouted were ver nice

coyotes
MT hevies 85 top
figure 60-65 average for good hevies
Semi hevie 65 top

fox 40 top 
frosty rump 30-35


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have heard good things too. Didn't hear any specific numbers but good prices were said.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Thats not bad, about the same as last year. If you look in my post below you will see 6 are at NAFA and I got 7 more in the garage all ready to go now. :thumb:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

SHHHH :drunk:


----------



## gasburner70 (Mar 17, 2005)

ya shhh ur going to get all the window hunters fired up!!!!!


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Sold mine on sun. had a $68 average with one 25 dog dragging the average down. 35 ave for my fox. Looking at some of the sale results over the weekend I almost think I shoulda held on a little longer. Oh well been on both sides of price swings before


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

phutch30 said:


> Sold mine on sun. had a $68 average with one 25 dog dragging the average down. 35 ave for my fox. Looking at some of the sale results over the weekend I almost think I shoulda held on a little longer. Oh well been on both sides of price swings before


You know now that you sold the prices will sky rocket lol


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sounds good to me! Still waiting on a .22-250 I ordered.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Ya, theyve been on a radio the last few morning talking about the "great" coyote prices.

Fine time to get the word out now that just about everything is rubbed and worth about half what it was a month ago!


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> Ya, theyve been on a radio the last few morning talking about the "great" coyote prices.
> 
> Fine time to get the word out now that just about everything is rubbed and worth about half what it was a month ago!


That and the last male I shot stunk like a skunk.


----------



## phutch30 (Nov 18, 2010)

Got a $60 average on my coyotes. Top of $80 got $35 for my 1 fox. Wish I had the canines harder...really wish.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Nick Roehl said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Ya, theyve been on a radio the last few morning talking about the "great" coyote prices.
> ...


Wash him. :beer:


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

My fur buyer went cheap on me! The old man retired and his son took over. I sold one batch and he was paying $50 for top. I got disgusted and put my calls away. I need to find a new buyer for next season since I am setup (vehicle wise) for coyotes again. In our area there are no buyers, just guys who come in from other states on a buying run once a month.


----------

